# guilt



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

hi had a cat called benji, and he was losing a lot of waight so i took him the vet and the vet said he had a hyper active throid so they said he needs these tablets to take but i would not give them to him as i did not want to put him threw that, then a few mouths later he died of heart failer and now i feel the blame for his life am i at fault?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Why did you not give him the medicine? How old was he?


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

he was 12 but i when i took him to the vet his heart rate was very fast


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

If your vet wanted you to put your kitty on meds, then he/she should have explained what could potentially go wrong if you decided not to. Losing weight is never a good sign in cats, I hope you were properly educated before you decided not to put Benji on medication. I really don't know anything about his condition so I cannot help you there.

Was there a bad side effect to the medication that you were concerned about?


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

the vet said the tablet might work or they might not its your choice
i feel i sould of tryed but i did not


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

when first took him to the vet his heart rate was 240 beat to the min
he was in so much stress so i took him home and fed him when he wanted to be fed, so after about 7 mouths he stoped eating one day he stop eating the following day i took him the vet and on the way he dyed
im just wondering if i put him on the tabets would he still be hear


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

You did what you thought best and it's over now. I'm sure Benji knew that you only wanted what would make him happiest.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sharon, I'm very sorry for you that your kitty died. You shouldn't dwell on the why or the what-ifs. Just mourn him and go on from here. Maybe you'd like to post a remembrance of him in the Rainbow Bridge section?


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

sharon, it's okay. You did what you could do at the time. We do what we can with what we have. It's okay, you did your best.

I am currently feeding my cat through a tube. The doctors told me if I didn't, she would die. Now after 3.5 weeks of this, and lots of $$$, I am not sure if this was the best choice. There are days she looks so sad, and I often wonder if I should have just put her to sleep then... that maybe it is just her time, and who I am to interfere. It's so hard to make these kinds of decisions, whether we should go through with treatment or not. We are not God, and we do the best we can with what we have.

Please just forgive yourself. Your kitty was sick. You took her to the vet. You did what you could, and I'm sure kitty was grateful.

You were a good Mommy... your kitty got sick, and you weren't the blame for that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We do what we think best at the time. I'm so sorry Benji is gone. Don't dwell on "what ifs." Think of the good times, and the love you shared. God bless.


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

thank u all,but i feel i did not do what i sould have done god if only i put him on the tablets he would be here today and i miss him so much i want to be with him god what am going to do i cant sleep i cant eat i cant do anything only think of what have i done


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

at 12 years old Benji had a good life with you, with the vet not giving you any reassurances you did the best you could and now you need to let go of the guilt and remember what a great companion he was.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sharon, you did what you thought best! There is no way of knowing if he would have lived longer with the medication or not. I don't know anything about the condition your cat had, the heart problems may have been completely unrelated (and untreatable).

Let me tell you, my Kitty is 11 and if I suddenly had to put her on a daily med, I'm not sure I would. She HATES! to be pilled...I think she'd rather live naturally.

I'm sure Benji is happy now and was happy right up until his last day. There is nothing more important than that.


----------



## cativa (Apr 18, 2005)

i am sure you should have given the meds..but you just have to get over things.
live and learn from mistakes
i personally use homeopathy which is natural and has no side effects and have gotten my cats used to taking pills, one doesnt mind, the other has to suffer thru..it makes them better
but..
things happen ..we have to get over them
losing a pet is very difficult
once i was travelling with my cat who was 8
i always put him to bed in the car at night..we were travelling and camping
he was my best bud and i loved him to death
one night we were visiting a friend and the window didnt have a screen and he 'told' me it was bed time and to shut the window because he wasnt going to be able to resist running outside but i dosed off
we had been together for 8 years...but he went out that night and i never found him 
i dreamt the coyotes got him and they probably did but i looked for him for months and coudnt even leave where i was visiting!
you just have to move on ..let go of the guilt and try to learn from mistakes made, if you feel you made one 
o


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

thank u for your replys and sorry about my spelling
i took benji from a bad home and give him a good live but
i feel i should have helped him more,
when he stoped eating i had to take him on a 2 mile drive to the vets
and just before i got to the vets he dyed in my hands
i just feel guilty i surpose,


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

thank you for all your replys i feel a little bit better today after reading them thank you all


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Sharon, I'm very sorry for you that your kitty died. You shouldn't dwell on the why or the what-ifs. Just mourn him and go on from here. Maybe you'd like to post a remembrance of him in the Rainbow Bridge section?


what is the rainbow bridge section? and how do i do that?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

sharon123 said:


> what is the rainbow bridge section?


It's right here -> http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=16
Just read some of the posts in the section and you get the drift.


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

timskitties said:


> sharon123 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the rainbow bridge section?
> ...


thank you but how do put a picture of benji on my profile


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

sharon123 said:


> thank you but how do put a picture of benji on my profile


This should help...
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

you could also sign up at www.photobucket.com when you get your photos up there, just highlight the IMG tag, and paste what you copied.


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

NewRagdoll said:


> I want to concentrate on another point rather than should you or should you not have given the pills. Vets should not prescribe medications for cats in pill form. Any medication can be converted to liquid or powder and most to liquid. Our vet has never prescribed a pill. We were there today and got an antibiotic....it came in liquid and has sort of a butterscotch flavor. Easy to administer. Incidentally, our vet does agree with my statement above regarding pills and says pills only for large dogs like German Shepherds where they can be put in peanut butter and disguised.


i now what your saying,so if i give benji a liquid form he would be still here


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There is no guarantee that your Benji would have lived. Noone knows that. 

I think New Ragdoll was reminded of this point by the word pill, and made a note of it.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

sharon... this is sad, but what makes you so sure he would have lived had you treated him. you don't know. what happened happened. there are lots of things in life that happens, that we can't explain. it's not our world to figure out, we are just visitors.

now you must move forward. you did the best you could. do you think your kitty is in kitty heaven feeling good that you are here feeling so bad!!, no, he wants you to feel good. he got sick and you did what you could. it was not your fault he got sick. it's not like you shot him or something, be real!!!

now pick yourself up and now that you did the best you can. this is just another lesson in life that we cannot predict what will alway happen, but we can predict our actions after it happens. it's okay, you deserve to be good to yourself regardless of what happened to your kitty that was out of your control


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

hi i have topic under guilt in cat chat so came in here to learn about hyperthriod problem, you see i had a kitty who was about 12 and he had hyperthroid probem when i took him to vet last year he was losing a lot of waight so the vet told me to he could go on some pills but because his heart rate was 240min it stressed him out, i told a friend about this and she said her cat had the same problem and she put him on the pills but died 4 months later, you see i read in here a lot of cases where cats have been put on pills and live along time,now i cant sleep since then because i feel i did not give him that chance, now i feel guilty 
god maybe i should have tryed him on the pills after reading about all the good forums about they could have helped


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

was feeling little better but made a mistake of reading other forums about hyperthriod problems which they all say there cats were fine after the pills
now feel really sad i now i should mourn but i just cant help myself


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

i am sorry about keep going on about it and i am so gratefull for all off you replying and making feel better in myself,
i just dont now what im looking for maybe abad story or something i not sure i do now something he was happy right up to he died i just keep thinking over and over again if only i gave him the pills he might be here
deep down i surpose i feel i did not do my best
god do i miss him and love him so mush


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... ww-med.jpg


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)




----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Such a beautiful, sweet creature!!!


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

this is benji


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Very sweet looking cat.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie  :


----------

